# where is the best place to buy fish, corals and inverts?



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey there,

Just wondering where you guys and girls buy your livestock from? Where are the best places for selection, quality etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

My personal favorite is seaumarine. Awesome corals, fish selection, and quality products. North american fish breeders is my second favorite. I haven't ventured to the west of the city yet where I hear there is alloy of good new stores.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks! I will have to make a trip down to seaumarine sometime it sounds like a good place! Does north american fish breeders have a website? I couldnt find one on a google search.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

jamie1985 said:


> Thanks! I will have to make a trip down to seaumarine sometime it sounds like a good place! Does north american fish breeders have a website? I couldnt find one on a google search.


They had a website but they never really didn't get it up in running properly and it appears that they shut it downbut they're open for business. I think they're just not really tech savvy people.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

seaumarine ,R2o and nafb. tip use aquariumpros to get updates on these guys shipment and fish list.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

SUM, NAFB, sometimes Menagerie (are they still running salt?).


For corals, most of the time from fellow hobbyists. Alex has a candy store of corals, as do several other members. I can share (what seems like) a sticky piece of unwrapped toffee from my pocket


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

If your out in the Hilton region I prefer Advanced Reef Aquatics in Milton and a another nice store is the Coral Reef Shop in Burlington

>jason


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

For Corals SeaUmarine is a priced to sell (which is awesome) and ReefRaft is not but has some of the nicest corals in the city. 

For fish I tend to stick to BA Vaughan as I have never had a problem, although the selection isn't always that unique. 

I also heard good things about a store in North York but have yet to check it out.


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

I've been spending a lot of time and money at Sea U Marine. I also buy from Carl's Aquarium.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

VisualPoetry said:


> I've been spending a lot of time and money at Sea U Marine. I also buy from Carl's Aquarium.


where is this Carl's Aquarium you speak of and dose he have good sheet?


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

www.carlsaquariums.com - he used to have a shop, now runs it out of a funeral home. Good guy and decent prices. Also an expert. Between them and SUM, I don't really need to go anywhere else - except frags and stuff. I do prefer to buy live stock from other hobbyists where possible of course


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

*reefquarium*

If you go to Sea u marine, then I suggest Reefquarium that is a short distance away. Good guy, very clean aquariums and nice store. Very knowledgeable too.


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

badmedicine said:


> If you go to Sea u marine, then I suggest Reefquarium that is a short distance away. Good guy, very clean aquariums and nice store. Very knowledgeable too.


How are the prices there compared to SUM?


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

VisualPoetry said:


> How are the prices there compared to SUM?


As always prices are negotiable....Cash is King. I was looking at his BALDOR pump (hybrid hammerhead/barracuda) and he quoted me a few different prices. 
If you are in the area, give a look... He is pretty close to SUM.


----------

